# TWITTER



## TURTLEGIRL73 (Mar 6, 2009)

Anyone have a twitter?.

Keep up with other tortoise/ turtle people


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 6, 2009)

Never heard of it before...learn something new every day.

Yvonne


----------



## Barry (Mar 6, 2009)

what is twitter used for??


----------



## jtpaintball5 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have a Twitter account... Here is a link to their website. http://twitter.com/ Its like myspace and facebook except you can constantly update your current activities to keep other people informed what you're doing 24/7. Its a nice networking tool. 
-J


----------



## TURTLEGIRL73 (Mar 7, 2009)

My twitter is turtlegirl73 - I have many links for my torti pictures


----------



## Barry (Mar 7, 2009)

what else can you do on it?? it is something for a blackberry or something like that?


----------



## TURTLEGIRL73 (Mar 8, 2009)

You can use it on your pc or your iphone or any other mobile device that can connect to the internet. I've noticed a few people have become part of my twitter.

www.twitter.com

turtlegirl73


----------



## Barry (Mar 11, 2009)

ha, I got an account, but nobody I know is on there!!! now what??


----------



## jorrow (Mar 11, 2009)

Me to lol


----------



## TURTLEGIRL73 (Mar 11, 2009)

Jorrow if you send me a request I will add you.


----------



## jorrow (Mar 11, 2009)

i would i think im allready sick of twitter though it to complicated for my simple mind lol I may try to figure it out again though... I try to do that following thing on yours but it says im blocked.... I'll probally just stick to myspace lol


----------



## Barry (Mar 11, 2009)

so it is like facebook and myspace, you have to asked to be added??


----------



## nrfitchett4 (Mar 11, 2009)

why would anyone need to know what I am doing 24/7?? I have had a myspace account for 2 years that I never check (my wife set it up), don't email people very often. Guess I'm just behind the times.


----------



## jorrow (Mar 11, 2009)

Barry said:


> ha, I got an account, but nobody I know is on there!!! now what??



Yea from what i can tell it is just alot more complicated and its a much better way of networking.... I usually get used to something like myspace, and its real hard for me understand different things like twitter or even facebook lol sorry i meant to reply to your other thread lol Im that computer illiterate lol


----------



## Josh (Apr 8, 2009)

turtlegirl, i'm late to the game, but i added you. anyone else on twitter? add me, im 'jbarraza'


----------



## Laura (Apr 9, 2009)

Isnt it like Texting or instant messaging? But you can do so and see lots of others as well? 
Is a twitter account like facebook? games and all sorts of stuff, some not so fun.. or is it Just messaging?


----------



## Josh (Apr 14, 2009)

you can also follow twitter.com/tortoiseforum for site info...


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 14, 2009)

Josh said:


> you can also follow twitter.com/tortoiseforum for site info...



Hi Josh: I see that Ron Tremper is a tortoise forum twitter follower. He has written a couple papers about desert tortoises. I don't think he's here, though, just on twitter, huh? 

I'm sorry, but I guess I'm just too old fashioned to learn something new. I opened a twitter account, I can see the forum followers, but for the life of me, I can't understand what that gets me. I don't see where you can actually communicate.

Yvonne


----------



## muddled (Apr 20, 2009)

Hm, I just signed up and no-one in my hotmail contact list is on twitter, and so far that site looks pretty dumb lol... I second on the opinion, who would want to know what I'm doing every second? :S Either a very boring page or the ultimate tool for stalkers. But O well, I'm twitter.com/irmuddled I think.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah I'm anti-Twitter too...


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 20, 2009)

muddled said:


> so far that site looks pretty dumb lol... I second on the opinion, who would want to know what I'm doing every second?



I agree whole heartedly!! As a matter of fact, I received an email that Britteny Spears is now following me on Twitter. I mean...Come-on!!!

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Apr 21, 2009)

emysemys said:


> muddled said:
> 
> 
> > so far that site looks pretty dumb lol... I second on the opinion, who would want to know what I'm doing every second?
> ...



Haha


----------

